
Google Black Bar to be replaced with Chrome Style Apps Launcher Menu - gplusnews
http://www.vlogg.com/11672/google-black-bar-to-be-replaced-with-chrome-style-apps-menu/
======
gplusnews
Simple javascript hack to get the new chrome style menu immediately

